# I think I will buy



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_NOW there is a wide open lead in!! LOL My wish list must be longer than any Dear Santa letter I ever wrote.

I haven't had any experience with either so I can't offer any advice. I am happy that you are going to groom your puppy yourself. You'll enjoy the time you spend with her. You'll have to post pics of your first groom. 

Hope you find the right clippers for yourself.
_


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Roxi - I was told by a pro that for one spoo Andis 2 speed does great job and you can use Wahl combs on it also as well as W. competition blades


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I use the Andis Ultra Edge clipper / 2 speed. Works very good. I use the Laube speed feed for FFT - and I paid $99 for my Laube from amazon. Love them! 

I would check amazon & ebay too when pricing - for new items anyway.

I find the clippers are too big for me to do FFT, I have small hands.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> My own set of clippers and shears for my puppy so I can learn how to groom her my self.
> 
> I was looking at these clippers wanted to know are these any good ?
> 
> ...


I have an Andis AGC, single speed, like its light weight. I typically do not like two-speed as I really never use the faster speed because the extra heat it creates. I also have, always had, Oster A5, (on my second one since 1986) although it is heavier. For mobility and initial training of pups I use a Wahl Arco (goes with me to shows) and an Element petpro (korean and for the price a great little rechargeable as well as using it plugged in (backup to the arco). I use the Wahl metal combs on both my andis and oster and use my oster blades on both.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I have the power groom ones. They are nice and light and fairly quiet. I do find the one speed heats up my blades too fast. More power than poodle grooming requires. My oster A5's lasted 10 years and did not heat blades up as fast. Go for a 2 speed. Or the Wahl switchblade. Looks like the storm you have posted but is variable speed. Like a light switch, you turn it up faster or slower. The neat shape seems to fit the hand well. Wish I had of got the switchblade but the powergroom ones are ok.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

thestars said:


> an Element petpro (korean and for the price a great little rechargeable as well as using it plugged in (backup to the arco).


Hi thestars - Can you tell me more about the petpro? There are lots of trimmers available on eBay from Hong Kong, but I am wary unless I know what I am getting.

I have been meaning to PM you - I bathed Poppy in the Rouge 5 shampoo the other day and it is excellent! So much easier to rinse, and just a nice, herby, healthy smell instead of ersatz strawberry. Her coat seems springier and more "poodly" too, but some of that may be because it the adult coat is gradually taking over. Many thanks!


----------



## lizzardran08 (Jul 1, 2010)

PetEdge: Andis Excel 5-Speed Clipper



A bit pricey but very worth it.
They are 5 speed and on the low setting can be VERY quiet, which is very good if your grooming a puppy or a dog that is very scared of the grooming process. 
and they are super lightweight, not like your regular clippers.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

thestars said:


> I have an Andis AGC, single speed, like its light weight. I typically do not like two-speed as I really never use the faster speed because the extra heat it creates.





> vtomblin I have the power groom ones. They are nice and light and fairly quiet. I do find the one speed heats up my blades too fast.


I am confused so which is right lol ?

My sister has 2 andis AGC super 2 seed 

Does it matter about one speed vs 2 speed ? I am looking for something super light weight


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

roxy25 said:


> I am confused so which is right lol ?
> 
> My sister has 2 andis AGC super 2 seed
> 
> Does it matter about one speed vs 2 speed ? I am looking for something super light weight


According to Pet Edge they both weight the same 1.1 lbs w/blade. 
The different is in strokes per minute, single speed 2700 and 2 speed 2600/3400.
Less strokes per minute and the blade doesn't heat up as fast, this can be good for a newbie groomer (slow).

The power groom strokes per minute is 4500 plugged in and 3800 on battery. So I'm not surprised it gets hot fast.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Desiree said:


> The power groom strokes per minute is 4500 plugged in and 3800 on battery. So I'm not surprised it gets hot fast.


For which clippers I got these specs from the ones I posted 

Andis AGRV PowerGroom+ Clippers
Motor Type: Permanent Magnetic Rotary
Strokes Per Minute: 2,600-5,000
Handpiece with Blade: Length: 71/4" Weight: 14 1/2 oz
Warranty: 1 Year

Wahl Storm II Professional 2-Speed Clippers
Motor Type: Linear Drive
Strokes Per Minute: 3,100/4,700
Handpiece with Blade: Weight: 0.71 lbs, Length: 7"
Warranty: 1 Year

and the andis recommend is 
Andis Excel 5-Speed Clipper
Motor Type: Rotary
Strokes Per Minute: 2,500-4,500
Handpiece with Blade: Weight: 1.5 lbs Length: 8"
Warranty: 1 Year


so either of the andis would work since I could put it on 5 settings if I wanted to? 

I am knocking the wahl out of the choice now lol


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I vote for the 5 speed. Don't do the powergroom. I have had to get tons of #30 blades to rotate on an ice pack for show clips on a white. Slower = less heat so no razor burn or tons of money on blades. Light poodles have more sensitive skin and takes a while to toughen up. Andis does a good job of light clippers. If you get the 5 speed ones let me know how you like them. I could save the powergroom ones for shaving down a chow or something


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

vtomblin said:


> I vote for the 5 speed. Don't do the powergroom. I have had to get tons of #30 blades to rotate on an ice pack for show clips on a white. Slower = less heat so no razor burn or tons of money on blades. Light poodles have more sensitive skin and takes a while to toughen up. Andis does a good job of light clippers. If you get the 5 speed ones let me know how you like them. I could save the powergroom ones for shaving down a chow or something


Thanks for your advice my list of dog items keeps getting longer and longer ! I need new pin brush and blades if i get this clipper. A new comb too lol


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

roxy25 said:


> For which clippers I got these specs from the ones I posted
> 
> Andis AGRV PowerGroom+ Clippers
> Motor Type: Permanent Magnetic Rotary
> ...


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

roxy25 said:


> and the andis recommend is
> Andis Excel 5-Speed Clipper
> Motor Type: Rotary
> Strokes Per Minute: 2,500-4,500
> ...


I was originally going for this one of the andis:
PetEdge: Andis AGRV PowerGroom+ Clippers

but now, i might just go with the five speed. It's $20 more, and someone mentioned it's much quieter for dogs that might be a bit nervous or scared.

I think i'm going to go with the five speed instead. 
Good thing i haven't ordered yet! lol... glad i saw this thread.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

My aunt just got the Andis 5 speed (on Ebay for around $100 which is way cheaper and it was brand new) and I used it on my parents' elderly Aussie who had a few mats.
I LOVED it! I have very limited mobility in my hands and arms and it was light weight enough and fit well in my hand to use. It wasn't very loud and the vibration wasn't bad. I used the second or third speed (sorry, my memory is terrible now) and it cut like butter. When I buy one, that is what I'm getting.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

roxy25 said:


> I am confused so which is right lol ?
> 
> My sister has 2 andis AGC super 2 seed
> 
> Does it matter about one speed vs 2 speed ? I am looking for something super light weight


Roxy2:

OH YES it does matter. I would never get the 1 speed, just too slow . The Andis AGR 2 speed is awsome and I love it.. Its reddish /cherry in color.

It can do 2-3 dogs in a day.

I also use the Arco mini clipper (cordless) I love it for the feet and eye corner and faces... Anywherr I have to be careful not to nik I use the cordless Moser (Arco). Like it alot safe, very light , does a great job. Will last for approx. 1 hour a bit less if properly charged.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[*QUOTE=Karma'sACat;119399]My aunt just got the Andis 5 speed *(on Ebay for around $100 which is way cheaper and it was brand new) and I used it on my parents' elderly Aussie who had a few mats.
I LOVED it! I have very limited mobility in my hands and arms and it was light weight enough and fit well in my hand to use. It wasn't very loud and the vibration wasn't bad. I used the second or third speed (sorry, my memory is terrible now) and it cut like butter. When I buy one, that is what I'm getting.[/QUOTE]

Karma'sCat:

WHERE did she get them. I never heard of the 5 speed or I would of purchased it.. FIVE speed are you sure it isnt a typo mistake, seriously..
If not please let me know as I too have little mobility in my hands especially the left one.

I had trapezectomy surgery 3 years ago on my lt. hand's thumb. Bummer of an operative procedure with excruciating pain later on and OMG not to mention the physio which nearly killed me..but I have a new lease on my lt hand now.. so happy I suffered in past to feel better today...

So where did she get the 5 speed clipper??


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Pls. disregard my last post.. Wrote too soon before reading it can be purchased from Pet Edge. great.


----------

